# cambiare pc

## Krog

entro fine mese passerò da un vetusto amd64 3200+ a un core i7 920

ovviamente ricompilerò tutto, tanto leggo in giro che è vergognosamente veloce.

la domanda è: qual'è il sistema più efficace per riavere gli stessi pacchetti di prima e non dover ricominciare tutto da zero?

mi backupperei tutto /etc/ per recuperare poi qualche config.

per l'elenco dei pacchetti attualmente installati?

uso gentoo da tipo 5 anni e avrò reinstallato giusto una volta, e quella volta fu da 0 quindi un lavorone... 

grazie per la risposta  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Per la lista dei pacchetti nel world:

```

nano -w /var/lib/portage/world

```

Per la lista completa dei pacchetti installati guarda dentro 

```
/var/db/pkg
```

Io comunque ti consiglio, avendo una cpu veloce come quella che hai citato, di non prenderti la lista pacchetti. Installati solo cio che ti serve, cio che ti viene in mente e se poi un di hai bisogno di x,y,z compili in un attimo.

Piu che altro ricordati di settare il profilo giusto cosi alcune USE sono gia abilitate e dai un occhio al tuo vecchi make.conf per aiutarti nella selezione delle USE nuove.

----------

## Krog

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## IlGab

 *Krog wrote:*   

> entro fine mese passerò da un vetusto amd64 3200+ a un core i7 920
> 
> ovviamente ricompilerò tutto, tanto leggo in giro che è vergognosamente veloce.

 

 :Very Happy: 

Forse sono OT, o forse non centra nulla ma... non ti conviene reinstallare a braccio ?

Mi spiego meglio, reinstalli man mano quello che ti serve e, se eventualmente dimentichi qualcosa, vuol dire che non serviva  :Very Happy: 

Così hai un sistema più pulito   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Krog

è una via, l'altra (che preferivo) era battere un emerge lungo un km, andare a dormire, e il giorno dopo avere il pc semi-pronto per l'uso quotidiano  :Smile: 

mi sa che farò un misto delle due cose, certi config (tutte le use flags del make.conf, i package.*.... ci vuole una vita per farli diventare come li ho ora) me li copio semi-paro-paro, e anche per kde vedo cosa avevo prima... è un macello ricordarsi cosa serve e cosa no

----------

## table

 *Krog wrote:*   

> è una via, l'altra (che preferivo) era battere un emerge lungo un km, andare a dormire, e il giorno dopo avere il pc semi-pronto per l'uso quotidiano 
> 
> mi sa che farò un misto delle due cose, certi config (tutte le use flags del make.conf, i package.*.... ci vuole una vita per farli diventare come li ho ora) me li copio semi-paro-paro, e anche per kde vedo cosa avevo prima... è un macello ricordarsi cosa serve e cosa no

 

Con quella cpu dovresti metterci 20 minuti a compilare kde    :Shocked: 

Anche io entro un mesetto me la comprerò   :Wink: 

----------

## Krog

si ma da una installazione da 0, mi devo vedere la compilazione per tutto il tempo poichè ogni pacchetto dice cosa mi manca per avere tot funzione... e vabbè vah, se son solo 20 minuti...  :Smile: 

----------

## Krog

sto per iniziare l'avventura... ecco la lista della spesa appena fatta:

CPU: core i7 920 D0

MB: asrock x58 extreme

RAM: corsair ddr III pc3-10666 1333mhz

case e psu lasciamo perdere..  sennò poi sembra che sto a fare lo sborone  :Smile: 

se tutto va bene potete ovviamente contattarmi per avere qualche suggerimento

----------

## Apetrini

Spero che tu abbia condito il tutto con una dignitosa nvidia...

----------

## Krog

la nvidia che ho è un pò scrausa (8500 gt) dato che gioco pochissimo (ultimamente solo regnum online, e va benissimo) e ho speso 770 euro per questa configurazione... la posso cambiare più in là  :Smile: 

il problema che ho riscontrato è che il cd di installazione di gentoo NON FUNZIONA con la mia configurazione... il cdrom non è correttamente rilevato in fase di boot con l'errore "Could not find the root block device in .".

Se googlate vedrete che è un problema abbastanza comune.

Online c'è chi ha risolto con questo o quel parametro al kernel in fase di boot ma per me non c'è stato verso, non funzionava nulla.

COME HO RISOLTO: con unetbootbin ho creato una pen drive bootabile con l'immagine di gentoo e tutto ha funzionato  :Smile: 

p.s. è un mostro

----------

## Apetrini

 *Krog wrote:*   

> la nvidia che ho è un pò scrausa (8500 gt) dato che gioco pochissimo...

 

ti basta per avere CUDA e VDPAU (decodifica hardware via gpu per MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4 AVC (H.264), VC-1, e  WMV3/WMV9).

Non male.

----------

## Krog

che programmi per linux supportano cuda e vdpau?

comunque una scheda del genere costa una quarantina di euro, è pure fanless!

----------

## Apetrini

Faccio un po' di chiarezza.

CUDA è un framework per "fare" programmi; in pratica viene reso disponibile un sotto(con sotto intento che non ha tutte le funzionalità del padre) linguaggio del C con cui è possibile scrivere software che verrà elaborato dalla gpu invece che dalla cpu.

Stanno nascendo programmi di cracking che sfruttano CUDA per accelerare i calcoli. Tanto per darti un paragone stupido ma efficace. Nel calcolare i Pairwise Master Keys (codici che servono principalmente per la creazione delle rainbow tables di wpa):

-Core i7 950 3.0 ghz (4 core) ne calcola 3500 al secondo.

-4 GeForce 295 GTX ne calcolano quasi 90000 al secondo (eh si novantamila)

Il gap è enorme. Se poi prendi roba come MD5 è ancor più impressionante cosa riescono a fare le gpu di oggi. Per dirti, oggi una wpa2 con password a 64 caratteri si riesce a bucare mediante l'uso di rainbow tables (non ricordo bene, ma mi pare 6 o 7 GeForce 295 GTX) in meno di 15 giorni. Impressionante. E per fortuna che quei furboni che hanno creato il wpa hanno pensato bene di usare anche l'ESSID nel processo di generazione delle chiavi altrimenti oggi avremmo già rainbow tables da 1 Tb che bucano qualsiasi wpa in meno di 1 ora; il tutto probabilmente disponibile in rete a un centinaio di dollari.

Ma sto divagando, scusate...

Ora non ho comunque la lista dei software che riescono a usufruire di cuda, prova a dare un occhio in rete. Ovviamente anche alcuni software scientifici potrebbero beneficiare di cuda, non solo la solita parte oscura.  :Smile: 

VDPAU è un set di API che permette la decodifica in hardware di certi algoritmi (vedi il post precedente).

Quello che sembra sfrutti meglio (attualmente) vdpau è

```

media-video/mplayer

    layman:                  (1.0_rc2_p28348-r1 (in ::zugaina))X (1.0_rc2_p28450-r1 (in ::zugaina))X (1.0_rc2_p28450-r2 (in ::zugaina))X (1.0_rc2_p28635 (in ::zugaina))X (1.0_rc2_p20090731-r2 (in ::sabayon))X (1.0_rc9999 (in ::pda))X (9999-r21 (in ::arcon))X (99999999 (in ::berkano))X (99999999 (in ::otih))X {:0}

    gentoo:                  1.0_rc2_p20090322 1.0_rc2_p20090731 (1.0_rc2_p20090731-r1)K (9999)K {:0}

    installed:               1.0_rc2_p20090731* {:0}

    Description:             Media Player for Linux

    Homepage:                http://www.mplayerhq.hu/

    License:                 GPL-2

    Installed time:          Fri Aug 14 22:40:58 2009

    Use flags:               (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (X) (a52) (aac) (aalib) (alsa) (-altivec) (ass) (-bidi) (-bindist) (-bl) (cddb) (cdio) (-cdparanoia) (-cpudetection) (-custom-cflags) (-custom-cpuopts) (-debug) (-dga) (dirac) (-directfb) (-doc) (dts) (dv) (-dvb) (dvd) (dvdnav) (-dxr3) (enca) (encode) (-esd) (faac) (faad) (-fbcon) (-ftp) (-ggi) (gif) (-gmplayer) (iconv) (ipv6) (-jack) (-joystick) (jpeg) (-ladspa) (-libcaca) (-lirc) (live) (-lzo) (mad) (-md5sum) (mmx) (-mmxext) (-mng) (mp2) (mp3) (-nas) (network) (-openal) (opengl) (osdmenu) (-oss) (png) (-pnm) (-pulseaudio) (-pvr) (quicktime) (-radio) (rar) (real) (rtc) (samba) (schroedinger) (sdl) (shm) (speex) (sse) (sse2) (ssse3) (-svga) (-teletext) (-tga) (theora) (tremor) (truetype) (unicode) (-v4l) (v4l2) ([b]-vdpau[/b]) (-vidix) (vorbis) (-win32codecs) (x264) (-xanim) (-xinerama) (xscreensaver) (xv) (xvid) (-xvmc) (-zoran) video_cards: (-mga) (nvidia) (-s3virge) (-tdfx) (vesa)

    From repositories:       gentoo

    Installed using:         paludis-0.38.2

Key to mask reasons:

* K: keyword

* X: unavailable

```

Se vuoi un frontend molto carino, c'è smplayer (sempre a patto che tu abbia le qt4 installate, non kdelibs, solo qt4).

Io sul portatile ho una Geforce 7600, quindi come vedi per me niente vdpau.

Edit: che sfortuna, il code non supporta il bold dentro, comunque c'è la use vdpau. Ti ricordo anche che l'uso è ancora sperimentale, ma vale la pena di provarci.

----------

## Krog

uso mplayer da moltissimi anni e da un annetto smplayer, ma non sapevo di questa funzione  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

## Krog

 *Krog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema che ho riscontrato è che il cd di installazione di gentoo NON FUNZIONA con la mia configurazione... il cdrom non è correttamente rilevato in fase di boot con l'errore "Could not find the root block device in .".
> 
> Se googlate vedrete che è un problema abbastanza comune.
> ...

 

ho ricompilato il kernel mille volte ma il mio masterizzatore IDE non ne vuol sapere di funzionare.

pare che sia un problema diffuso, anche phoronix lo riportava.

Forse il controller IDE di questa scheda madre non è ancora supportato dal kernel di linux (a quanto ho capito è un unico controller che fornisce una o due porte firewire E un canale ide....MAH).

Devo rimediare un lettore o masterizzatore sata per vedere se sistemo l'inconveniente....

----------

## IlGab

 *Krog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CPU: core i7 920 D0
> 
> MB: asrock x58 extreme
> ...

 

Era un po' la configurazione che volevo farmi io, ma non ho sentito parlare bene di questa asrock, problemi con lo SLI, problemi al post... insomma, non troppo ben progettata.

A parte i problemi con l'IDE come va il resto del sistema ? Vedi tutte le periferiche correttamente ?

----------

## Krog

ho preso un masterizzatore sata e non ho più nessun problema hardware (16 euro di spesa... vale la pena!)

le altre periferiche funzionano tutte benone, mi manca solo di riuscire a rilevare i monitor della temperatura ma non mi ci sono manco messo a lavorarci per mancanza di tempo.

Diversamente da molti test sul forum, stavo notando che compilare con -j9 o -j3 non cambia quasi per niente... come posso fare un test attendibile in merito?

comunque ha compilato un sistema completo (con kde4 openoffice etc) in un pomeriggio... impressionante (considerando che lo configuravo quasi da 0 quindi non è solo tempo di compilazione pura)

riguardo allo SLI non so che dirti dato che ho solo una scheda video

ho notato una cosa strana, però: sia da windows, sia da linux, sia con il relativo pulsante, se resetto, il pc si spegne e riaccende subito dopo, comprese le ventole. Il reset non dovrebbe servire proprio ad evitare di staccare e riattaccare la corrente come con il tasto power?

----------

## Krog

risposta ufficiale da parte di asrock sul lettore cd ide:

 *Quote:*   

> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASRock.
> 
> As we known, it's better to use SATA since the inbox IDE driver in Linux is not updated very often.
> ...

 

----------

## Apetrini

 *Krog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diversamente da molti test sul forum, stavo notando che compilare con -j9 o -j3 non cambia quasi per niente... 

 

Dipende...

L'opzione -jX esplicita di usare piu thread per compilare codice oggetto non dipendente l'uno dall'altro.

L'idea nasce dalla constatazione che durante il processo di compilazione, non tutte le risorse di calcolo sono utilizzate; magari (durante delle specifiche fasi) la cpu viene sfruttata al 15% e il resto e tutto IO su disco etc...

Quindi si è ben pensato di "lanciare" più istanze del processo di compilazione, per sfruttare a pieno le risorse calcolo. Ora, affinché questa cosa sia possibile, bisogna che il cmake/make sia predisposto; Se un pezzo di codice per essere compilato dipende da un'altro, è ovvio che non si potrà parallelizzare il processo, bisogna trovare dei codici oggetto totalmente indipendenti e ciò deve essere ben esplicitato nel cmake.

Quindi dipende... Se hai 2 core e imposti -j3 e compili qualcosa che richiede veramente tanto calcolo da parte della cpu, avrai 1 thread in più col quale non beneficerai in veolcità di compilazione (poiché gli altri 2 thread sfrutteranno già la tutta potenza di calcolo). Se al contrario compili qualcosa che mangia pochissima cpu in compilazione il terzo thread ti aiuterà a ridurre drasticamente i tempi di compilazione, poichè la potenza di calcolo che i primi 2 thread non sfruttano sarà lavoro in più che potrà svolgere.

Tutto questo, ovviamente, sempre che il programma sia predisposto a essere parallelizzato durante la compilazione, altrimenti potrai mettere anche -j99 ma sarà come -j1.

Molti pezzi di kde4 sono paralelizzabili almeno fino a -j3, alcuni anche qualcosa di più ma sono pochi.

Riuscire a mappare tutte le varie dipendenze tra codice oggetto non è sempre facile, infatti, tempo fa alcuni programmi per kde4 non compilavano con -j4 poiché le dipendenze tra gli oggetti non erano settate accuratamente nel cmake, per cui partiva un thread a compilare qualcosa dipendente da un oggetto che un altro thread doveva ancora finire di costruire.

Detto questo, ti posso dire che non ha alcun senso fare dei test a riguardo poiché dipende strettamente da cosa compili e da come è stato scritto il cmake che andrai a compilare.

----------

## Krog

ok quindi cosa metto nel mio make.conf?

ho 4 core + hyperthreads= 8 core

----------

## Apetrini

Bella domanda.

Io personalmente ci metterei un -j3 o un -j4. Poi aspetta anche qualche altro consiglio da altri utenti del forum.

----------

## Krog

c'era appunto un thread di uno che si comprò l'i7 920 e postava le sue prestazioni, e tutti che gli sbavavano, e addirittura all'inizio suggeriva -j12, poi ritrattò a -j9...

io fino a ieri ho avuto un single core, non è che me ne intenda molto  :Smile: 

però ho notato che anche quando compilo (uso ancora -j9) i grafici dei miei core non arrivano MAI al 100% per cui forse almeno questo è un vantaggio di distribuire il carico su tutti...

----------

